# Few Meals



## DEDGOOSE

Digging through some photos I'm like holy cow forgot I made that.. Some of it I'm sitting here scratching my head how I made it lol..
Hope I give y'all some ideas.. I'll try to remember what they are and what the basis of them are.. 

Been Cooking Some Mexican

Carnitas Pork Roast
Red Rice
Mexican Corn Salad with homemade Lime Dressing









Carnita Tacos with Red Rice









Chicken Fajitas in a Bowl Tortilla my new favorite way to have them










Johnsonville Taco Sausage Bowls.. I grabbed this stuff on a whim.. Try it, like it better than beef










Mexican Stuffed Peppers.. Really Simple Turkey Sausage.. I have a few tweaks for next time, cheated used store bought seasoning will make my own as well as incorporate enchilada sauce..








Nacho









Some more Fajitas


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Burgers

Fajita Burger









Hadn't had a Bacon Cheese Burger in a while I used to do them this way than started doing Juicy Lucy's.. This is honestly the best hands down Burger I have ever made..Why I switched I'll never know



























On of the cooking groups I'm in a fella did a Johnsonville burger, had pickled purple onions and BBQ sauce.

Didn't wanna copy did my own thing. Made a double with layers of kraut, pickles, red onion, patty, kraut, pickle red onion cheddar top with spicy Brown Mustard on a toasted Brioche.. Friggin kler change up burger
Homemade Sweet Potato Fries in Air Fryer










Provolone/Mushroom/Onion sliders on pretzel topped with a spicy Chipotle Sauce
Serious Bean Co Mustard Beans and Mozzarella Sticks


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Few from The Grill

Porterhouse and my first Michigan Asparagus of the year









Pork Steak Marinated in Beer cooked with Stubb's Original
Doctored up Serious Bean Co
Jalepeno Bacon









Another Pork Steak day long Marinade, Pineapple Juice, Soy, ginger and a few other things.. Made up extra to baste

Roasted Veggies in Balsamic honey drizzle










Grilled Chicken Thighs in Stubb's Original BBQ










Blackened Venison Skewers
Cajun Veggies









Salmon
Through a quick spice Blend together and gave it a sprinkle









Honey mustard Pork Chop Marinated all day Grilled and than Basted set in direct and let finish


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Brats

Not sure what brat flavor is what

Oberon Brat 
Carmelized Onions
Kraut with Brown Sugar/Worcesteshire/Thyme









Brat with Kraut and Mushrooms








First MI Sweet Corn Zucchini from sisters garden









Philly Brat Pepper Onion Melted Cheese









My 4th July Meal Had a brat a beat up Bun the Tops off some Peppers and Coops Arizona Heat Mustard


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Brats

Not sure what brat flavor is what

Oberon Brat
Carmelized Onions
Kraut with Brown Sugar/Worcesteshire/Thyme









Brat with Kraut and Mushrooms









First MI sweet corn and zucchini from my sister's garden








Philly Brat Pepper Onion Melted Cheese









My 4th July Meal Had a brat a beat up Bun the Tops off some Peppers and Coops Arizona Heat Mustard


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Some Handhelds
Shrimp Sammy
Shrimp, Red Onion, Cucumber, Celery
Mayo, Spicy, Brown, Lemon juice, Fresh Italian Parsley, Basil, Paprika and Black Pepper
Side Garden Cukes in ACV dressing









This thang was so Sloppy didn't take good pics but KILLER!!!

Jalepeno Popper Grilled Cheese
Cream, Cheddar and Pepperjack Cheeses, Jalepenos and Bacon










Sorta Reuben

So I had some Corned Beef Left Over from Reubens.. I bought some Pretzel Sliders for something else.. Reuben on Pretzel Slider
Corned Beef, Kraut, Provolone, Russian Dressing

I love Rye bread but this is the 2nd time I've done a Reuben on a bun, I like it better.. The pretzel bun, absolutely perfect for these. Must try..

Simple as it looks, I toasted the buns quick seared the beef and kraut, constructed Sammy










I have a fetish for Sloppy Joes past year I've made regular, Tex Mex, Asian, Cajun, Philly, Big Mac, and Chorizo.. Made these lately

Philly on Pretzel really simple not much for ingredients, great flavor and the dadgum pretzel bun makes it










Cajun









Spicy Sloppy

Maybe the best Sloppy I've made or had. 50/50mix beef to Chorizo, Beer, Ketchup Base, handful of spices, Worcesteshire, hotsauce and a Jalepeno. Topped.with pickled purple onions I made and Devil's Spit Pickle Chips
Serious Bean Co doctored with a whole Jalepeno, cumin and Chili Powder

Picture don't do this justice, red his from chorizo and bright sun didn't work well.



Like a good Chili, this thing was great the first day, amazing the 2nd









Chili Dogs


















Don't laugh I love steak ums. If I'm outta ideas I always have on hand


----------



## UBDSLO1

Wow, those plates look fabulous!!! What would the average cooking/prep time for those be? Thanks for sharing too!


----------



## retired dundo

Think I know what you love to do


----------



## old graybeard

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## wpmisport

You could always open a restaurant, if you wanted.

Brats for lunch for me today,


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Man, you sure know how to eat. And make it look good too!


----------

